# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD Tools V0.0.7.4 - various units and fixes[

## mohamed73

*RCD Tools V0.0.7.4 - various units and fixes*  *Latest Update :*   *- Seat, Arosa GP01, SEZ2Z7A, 6H0 035 156, MC68HC711KA2 by Grundig 
- Opel, CAR-2002, 9.18377-81, GM0202, 24c01 by Grundig (incl. fast connection without opening)
- Honda, CQ-YH5070LA, 39100-S6A-G100, 93c46 by Matsu****a 
- KDC-7011, 24c01 by Kenwood 
- MS-4140RS/01, ANKNR101-10, 24c32 by VDO 
- VW, RCD-200, VWZ4Z4I, 6Q0 035 152E, 28091060, 24c08 by Famar 
- fixes for Ford FIC America SN calculator* 
Run rcd2.exe for update or download and install:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*

----------

